# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Stema e republikes se Shqiperise ne web faqen president.al

## Agon_xh

E gjithe web faqja e presidentit eshte e punua shume mire dhe mund te gjenden informata dhe lajme te mira, funksionaliteti  i faqes eshte gjithshtu ne nivel, por ajo qe me nuk mu duk aspak e mire eshte stema e Republies se Shqiperise. Kjo steme duke shume keq, fotografia ka nje rezulucion shume te keq qe te ben te mendosh se dikush ka luajtur kur e ka rregullu kete steme, me te vertet te veprosjsh me aq pa pergjegjesi ne nje instuticion te till sic eshte presidenti i shtetit eshte mekat i madh. 
Ate faqe e vizitojne me sigur njerez akademik nga vende te ndryshme dhe drejt ne shfaqjen e stemes shihet nje joseriozitet ne pune, mbi te gjitha nuk eshte nje klub fudbollistik (edhe pse ne asnje faqe te ndonje klubi stema nuk duket ashtu) qe te vesh steme te til, behet fjale per stemen e  Shtetit edhe duhet me shume kujdes ti kushtohet.
STEMEN MUND TA SHIHNI NE KETE LINKE POSHTE
http://www.president.al/shqip/stema.asp
Ne pjesen per kontakt qe e ka faqja president.al  une dergova nje mesazhe kritik lidhur me kete ceshtje dhe shpresoj qe ta lecxojne ate mesazh qe une ua kam derguar, besoj se edhe ndonjeri prej jush do tu shkruan ndonje mesazh per kete mos seriozitet qe bejne me simbolet tona te shejta .


P.S Per vete e cmoj shume presidentin Topi, dhe kjo kritik nuk duhet te meret si negative, por nje verejtje per ate qe ka punuar pa koke serioziteti kur ka punuar faqen e Presidentit te Shqiperise.

----------


## Agon_xh

Ja si duket steme origjinale ne web faqen www.president.al





Ketu eshte nje steme qe une e bere per rreth 3 minuta. Dmth njeriu qe ka perpunu kete stme ska punuar as 20 sekonda per ta rregulluar

----------


## Albo

Nuk do te ishte me mire qe t'ia nisje me email keto pershtypje presidences dhe atyre qe mirembahen me faqen e presidentit se sa ti kishe hedhur ne forum?

Albo

----------


## xfiles

Ajo varet thjesht nga menyra se si e ben export punimin, me cilesi te larte ose te dobet.
nuk besoj se ai qe e ka punuar e ka bere ne cilesi aq te dobet.

----------


## Agon_xh

> Ajo varet thjesht nga menyra se si e ben export punimin, me cilesi te larte ose te dobet.
> nuk besoj se ai qe e ka punuar e ka bere ne cilesi aq te dobet.


Shume ne rregull eshte ajo qe thu, por hyn ne faqen qe ta dhsh me lart dhe e sheh se me cfar rezolucioni eshte stema atje. Une per vete mendoj se eshte leshim i madh i ati qe ka pune faqen.

----------


## Agon_xh

> Nuk do te ishte me mire qe t'ia nisje me email keto pershtypje presidences dhe atyre qe mirembahen me faqen e presidentit se sa ti kishe hedhur ne forum?
> 
> Albo


Une kete e bera me duket me lart e kam treguar, por nuk mora pergjegje dhe nuk u  ndryshua kjo foto, mu per kete vendosa ta diskutoj kete teme ne Forum, kerkoj ide dhe mendime nga te tjeret. Ndoshta dikujt nuk i duket teme per te diskutuar, por mu me duket nje detal i vogel por shume i rendesishem qe tregon per pergjegjesine jo serioze qe kan ata qe kan punuar kete faqe.

----------


## ZANOR

flamuri nuk behet steme

----------


## imodhjom

O cuna me se merreni dhe ju,ne nuk dime si e kemi flamurin,e nuk i veme dy shqiponja njelloj e jo me te merremi me risolucionin e stemes te websiti i presidences.

----------


## Baptist

Pajtohem me hapesin e temes, pune dhe realizim mjaft i dobet, por po kryen pune. 

Stema ne faqe:     49 225 bytes kualiteti (1-10) 2
Stema e Agronxh: 16 969 bytes kualiteti (1-10) 8

Nder tjera: 
8 214 bytes i ka shpenzuar ne 'background' vetem per ta ngjyrosur prapavine me pixel.jpg !
Kur thjeshte ka mundur ta perdorte vetem kete 'style' deklarate: #dbdbdb; pa na i shpenzuar 8KB kot.

Nejse faqja po funksionon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

sikur ta kishe punuar me Paint kete stemen ai mirembjatesi i faqes se presidentit lol

----------


## wanted

pas krejt komenteve-ju kisha lutur te shifni ne ndonje metode tuajen se si e ka "bandwith" web faqja ne fjale ku eshte stema me rezulucion te dobet.cdo gje qe gjendet ne ate web faqe eshte me dobesi te vecante-krejt te minimizuara pasi i mbyllet serveri poqe ka download/upload bandwith me te larte.katastrofale dhe mizerore-edhe dizajni esht i dobet per 1 rank te tille.sidoqoft,e konsideroj te kot debatimin e kesaje teme.kemi gjera me ma teper rendesi per forum dhe ceshtje tjera.kaloni mire-ju pershendes nga Tetova

----------


## Sherri

Hyra tek webi i presidences per te pare kete steme, por vura re dhe dicka tjeter :

Lindi më 1925 në Shkodër. I diplomuar në shkollën e Partisë në Moskë (1954), zoti Alia është një nga figurat më të rëndësishme të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, e cila udhëhoqi Shqipërinë mes viteve 1994  1990

Mendoj se duhet te ishte 1984-1990.

----------


## Borix

> Nuk mendoj se esht ndonje teme e rendesishme per tu diskutuar


Ndersa une them se eshte shume e rendesishme. C'na duhet ne te diskutojme per minierat apo energjine, apo ujin e famshem (te pijshem), kur nuk kemi ne terezi rezolucionin e stemes se republikes se nderuar ne UEBfaqen e presidentit Topi?

----------


## Agon_xh

Une dergova nje e-mail ne linkun per kontakt qe eshte, te president.al dhe nuk kam amr asnje pergjgje gati 3 jave gjithashtu stema ende nuk eshte rregulluar. Me te vertet njerez te pa pergjegjshem, te mirembash faqen e presidences edhe te mos kontrollosh mailiat nuk me duket ne rregull. Kur nje forum shqiptare mirembahetr aq ne rregull dikush ka patur privilegj te punon me faqen e presidentit dhe nuk e ben punen si duhet. Duhet me motiv dhe me shume pergjegjesi te punohet ne keto raste.

----------


## altiX

> O cuna me se merreni dhe ju,ne nuk dime si e kemi flamurin,e nuk i veme dy shqiponja njelloj e jo me te merremi me risolucionin e stemes te websiti i presidences.


Kjo është më se e vërtetë!
Në trojet tona shqiptare përdoret Flamuri Shqiptar me forma të ndryshme të Shqiponjës, ngjyra të ndryshme(rezolucioni), dimensione të ndryshme.
...Nuk kemi ekspertë, apo është diçka tjetër në pyetje!?
Mendimi im personal është se Flamuri ynë Kombëtar do të duhej të ishte kështu:

 

apo i kombinuar me këtë më poshtë (sidomos në pjesën e qafës dhe kokës ; shqiponja më lartë(e para) më duket është më adekuate):

----------


## Agon_xh

Un per vete ne menyra me oficiale e kam pare verzionin e dyte qe ka paraqit altix. Verzionet e ndryshme vjen si rjedhoj e partive te ndryshme politike te gjitha e bejne nje verzion te tyre  ama vetem kur jane zgjedhjet mandej nuk shohim me flamuj ne duart e tyre e lene me te diskutohet per simbole fikse  te Kombit.

----------


## imodhjom

po ta shohesh,varianti i dyte i paraqitur nga altixi eshte totalisht i ndryshem nga shqiponja e sitit te presidences.
Dje pashe takimin e Sales me Solanen dhe ne sfond flamuri yne kishte,nje variant tjeter(ajo e shqiponjes se Rugoves).Pra shteti yne nuk e di si e ka flamurin.

psh,shikoni gjat vizites se bushit:
tek Presidenca:



tek kryeministria



pulla e leshuar eshte njesoj me ate te kryeministrise.

----------


## imodhjom

Ja dhe shqiponja qe kemi ne bruksel,e njejte me ate te flamurit te Rugoves.

----------


## Alienated

> Une kete e bera me duket me lart e kam treguar, por nuk mora pergjegje dhe nuk u  ndryshua kjo foto, mu per kete vendosa ta diskutoj kete teme ne Forum, kerkoj ide dhe mendime nga te tjeret. Ndoshta dikujt nuk i duket teme per te diskutuar, por mu me duket nje detal i vogel por shume i rendesishem qe tregon per pergjegjesine jo serioze qe kan ata qe kan punuar kete faqe.


Po ti o Agon ia ke nisur ate stemen tende webmasterit te faqes, dhe ai me siguri ka inat qe te pranoje sugjerimet e "vizitoreve". Nisja nje email direkt presidentit Topi  :ngerdheshje:

----------

